# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

хорошо, ты куришь

----------


## Pisashka

You asked about Russian greetings. 
Hi - Привет!
 Hello - Здравствуйте!
Your sentence - хорошо, ты куришь - means: Well, you are smokjng. This is not a greeting.

----------

